# Hire a professional hacker!



## xioladakin1 (Jun 14, 2022)

My expertise is programming, running exploits, and setting up DDOS attacks and I like the challenge of doing things where most others give up. 

Examples:
Spear Phishing Attacks to get accounts from selected targets. 
I can recover account passwords of most social networks easily, remote control smartphones. 
Facebook, Reddit, Instagram, the Twitter account hacking. Criminal record expungement, Credit score increment, Change of a school course grade, etc.

Full package deal, getting access to personal or company devices and accounts and searching for the data you need.
Hacking web servers, game servers, or other internet infrastructure. Basically, anything a hacker needs to be successful.

Examples:
Simply hacking something technically.
Causing a lot of technical trouble on websites/networks to disrupt their service with DDOS and other methods.
Economic espionage. Getting private information from someone.
Ruining your opponents, business, or private persons you don't like, I can ruin them financially and or get them arrested, whatever you like.

Contact via
*Telegrram:............... Blackhat_plug*


----------



## ken (Jun 15, 2022)

xioladakin1 said:


> My expertise is programming, running exploits, and setting up DDOS attacks and I like the challenge of doing things where most others give up.
> 
> Examples:
> Spear Phishing Attacks to get accounts from selected targets.
> ...


Hahahaha it made me remember the DDos attack on stake a month ago. It was really something seeing them running up ad down.


----------



## Bradd (Jun 23, 2022)

xioladakin1 said:


> My expertise is programming, running exploits, and setting up DDOS attacks and I like the challenge of doing things where most others give up.
> 
> Examples:
> Spear Phishing Attacks to get accounts from selected targets.
> ...


This sounds like a scam cliché phrase from an american movie. 
With this tech you can become rich on your own why need customers?


----------



## wasylaaf41 (Jun 24, 2022)

At first I thought (*Blackhat_plug*) was a scam but after I paid the first required fee, I don't know how but they managed to update my academic scores directly from within the institution's database system.

More grace to you sir


----------



## alebet (Jun 24, 2022)

At first, I thought it was a scam, and well... I still think so. If I had such skills I would not offer them as a service in a betting forum or even offer them at all.  But it's good that you already got your first client hahaha


----------



## Giresse (Jun 27, 2022)

wasylaaf41 said:


> At first I thought (*Blackhat_plug*) was a scam but after I paid the first required fee, I don't know how but they managed to update my academic scores directly from within the institution's database system.
> 
> More grace to you sir


Speechless skem


----------

